# NorthWest Georgia Rut is on!!!!



## elvis*tcb (Dec 2, 2004)

The Bucks are Moving!!!
 I took a day off from work today because the weather was going to be just right. Went in the woods early because I figured the deer would move like crazy. At 10 minutes to seven I could here a buck grunting and chasing a doe just down the mountain from me. It was to dark to see that far so I just sat back and listened. At 10:00 a good 9 came out of that same holler  with his nose to the ground. He was doing a lip curl when I got him. He has a 16 inch inside spread,good mass 7 inch g2's, 5 inch 3's,5 inch brow tines, and a 2 inch kicker to make him a 9. He is my best buck to date!!!! But while I was gutting him I like to have been run over by a six pointer coming the same way he was. His neck was swelled and hocks were super black. Get in the woods if you live in Bartow,Gordon,Floyd or Chattooga. THey have finally started!!


----------



## willhunt (Dec 2, 2004)

*I Agree!!!*

The're starting to move in Chattooga and Floyd.  I have talked to two different hunters who are seeing bucks.  One saw five different shooters around Thanksgiving and took the smallest, a heavy but short eight.  Another missed a ten.

Last night my wife had to stop to let a doe cross in front of her and said there was a ten "bigger than those on the wall" about a foot behind her that didn't even look up as he crossed the road.

Also heard that two good tens were checked in on the Berry WMA hunt today.

Unfortunately, I've already burned all my vacation time but you can bet I'l be out this weekend!!

Good huntin'

wh


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Dec 2, 2004)

We have land in Cherokee, Bartow, Pickens, Gordon.  Same report last Saturday deer everywhere.  Everyone I talked with at camp saw a buck.  Get in the woods.


----------



## elvis*tcb (Dec 6, 2004)

*pics*

Check out my pics on the bragging board under Chattooga county.These bucks were all killed in the last ten days.


----------



## Ranger164 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice report, keep them coming. I am heading up on the 24th from South Florida to spend the holidays with family & friends. It looks like I will have 4 days to sit in the woods and I can’t wait.

Hey HardCoreHunter, I think I watched you & doughnut wrestle a hog last year.


----------

